# .:R32 MAF and Throttle Body



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*.:R32 MAF and Throttle Body on a 24v 2.8l*

I put on a .:R32 MAF today. I did this with the stock 24v TB. when i cranked the car it stumbled allot. It turned out to be a vacuum leak. cranked car again and only a bit of stumbling. I allowed the motor to run for a moment...maybe the ecu had to get used to the large maf. the idle seemed to smooth out at this point. I drove the car and when i would open up the throttle it would buck until the rpm's were up. when i put on the R32 throttle body will i still have this bucking feel when i drive?
Open to suggestions.

_Modified by BakBer at 8:16 PM 1-11-2008_


_Modified by BakBer at 11:49 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: .:R32 MAF and Throttle Body (BakBer)*

Hahah... check your IM


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: .:R32 MAF and Throttle Body (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Hahah... check your IM









LoL...this isn't that funny! IM replied


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: .:R32 MAF and Throttle Body (BakBer)*

Ok...if anyone was thinking about doing this other than me. DON'T!!! The ECU is programed to work with a certain size MAF. If you do this it will lean out your car too much. I still plan on attempting the larger throttle body to see what happens. However it will more than likely require custom ECU programing.
Here are some articles to explain what happens if you do what I just did and a possible fix.








http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A_2424/article.html
http://www.autospeed.com/A_2418/cms/article.html
I currently feel pretty stupid for what I've done but I'm glad I did it b/c I have now been steered in the right direction by PowerDubs and I have learned from this experience.


----------



## CorradoCram (Apr 26, 2004)

i'd say thanks for trying it out...now we'll all be waiting for your feedback on the TB...


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoCram)*

would this work okay with my 4bar?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_would this work okay with my 4bar?

I've asked the same question. I'm waiting on reply from jefnes3 "[email protected]" What happened was with the larger MAF I confused the ECU. I was getting too much air for the amount of fuel I was putting in. I'm going to try the larger TB once I get my adapter plate made. I'll try it with the stock 24v MAF and with the larger R32 MAF. I'll end up having to get a custom tune or something. I'll keep this updated so everyone will have info on what to or not to do.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
I've asked the same question. I'm waiting on reply from jefnes3 "[email protected]" What happened was with the larger MAF I confused the ECU. I was getting too much air for the amount of fuel I was putting in. I'm going to try the larger TB once I get my adapter plate made. I'll try it with the stock 24v MAF and with the larger R32 MAF. I'll end up having to get a custom tune or something. I'll keep this updated so everyone will have info on what to or not to do.

you da man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

I made a model today. I hope this will work. I'm going to pull the throttle body off my car this weekend and check for clearances b/c this R32 part is hugh.








This model isn't final just my rough idea. Some of the holes aren't the right size yet. You get the point.



_Modified by BakBer at 11:57 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I made a model today. I hope this will work. I'm going to pull the throttle body off my car this weekend and check for clearances b/c this R32 part is hugh.








This model isn't final just my rough idea. Some of the holes aren't the right size yet. You get the point.


god i love you


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

are you using solid works for this?


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Mastercam?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_are you using solid works for this?

This is Pro-E CAD software that I use at work. However I do have this file in Solid Works on my home pc.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Believe it or not the 24v TB fits inside the .:R32 TB
WoW


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
This is Pro-E CAD software that I use at work. However I do have this file in Solid Works on my home pc.

sick...and damn wow that comparison picture is pretty sick, now i'm really curious to see what a difference it will make http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

I'm curious, if the ECU is expecting the smaller MAF/TB flow rate, will a reflash compensate for this and provide the proper A/F mixture?
Thanks for actually doing this, I've toyed with the idea of actually doing this, but never actually carried it out.
BTW, I like the model, very clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (red72914)*

wow the R32 TB shats on the 24v one.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Believe it or not the 24v TB fits inside the .:R32 TB


Bah... the R32 TB is small








Here is the stock R32 plate sitting on my old modified R32 tb (80mm)


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (red72914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red72914* »_I'm curious, if the ECU is expecting the smaller MAF/TB flow rate, will a reflash compensate for this and provide the proper A/F mixture?
Thanks for actually doing this, I've toyed with the idea of actually doing this, but never actually carried it out.
BTW, I like the model, very clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've been informed by 2 reliable sources that I will need a reflash. A custom reflash at that. The larger MAF will cause the ECU to read that the air volume is low...when it isn't. The car will lean out and bad things will happen. I will be getting a custom reflash to run these parts.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Perhaps a lemmiwinks tweak? Just to add a bit more fuel?
It'll save you a ton of money on a whole reflash.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Perhaps a lemmiwinks tweak? Just to add a bit more fuel?
It'll save you a ton of money on a whole reflash.









hmm could be a good point, we should try all this on my car with the 4bar and see what happenes, and tweak it with lemmiwinnks


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

you guys need to buy a book called
how to tune and modify engine managment systems
its by jeff hartmann
it will explain how maf's work and various other sensors
it will be the best 30 bucks you ever spent
*www.motorbooks.com *


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

ok guys...I simplified my design a little bit to make a cheaper to make. Let me know what you think.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

So you are going to have the flange sized down to the stock intake manifold dimensions?
-Theoretically, couldn't you get an R32 giac/any other company flash and this would compensate for the increase in TB diameter/flow?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

I have a solution for the ECU flash to be able to use the MAF and TB but I want to wait to reveal the results before i post it.
The picture you see is a screen shot. The 3d model is drawn to size and I also have real parts but they are crude b/c I did rough cuts with a band saw to see what i liked most.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_-Theoretically, couldn't you get an R32 giac/any other company flash and this would compensate for the increase in TB diameter/flow? 


Why would you want an 'R32 flash' just because of an oversized TB/MAF.. you still aren't feeding 3.2 liters and your injectors are the wrong size also..


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

Ok...I'm getting pretty owned on the placement of the larger throttle body. The SAI valve is in the way, but not the valve itself, the mount is in the way. I would have to take a picture to explain it better. Anyhow, I will not be able to use my current adapter plate design that rotates the throttle body about the axis of the bore. I'll post a pic of tomorrow of how I will have to mount it.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Ok...I'm getting pretty owned on the placement of the larger throttle body. The SAI valve is in the way, but not the valve itself, the mount is in the way. I would have to take a picture to explain it better. Anyhow, I will not be able to use my current adapter plate design that rotates the throttle body about the axis of the bore. I'll post a pic of tomorrow of how I will have to mount it.









can you not just make the adapter plate thicker?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

if anything i have to make it thiner. It's only 12mm thick as is...any thinner and i wont be able to cut threads in it


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_if anything i have to make it thiner. It's only 12mm thick as is...any thinner and i wont be able to cut threads in it

take a picture cuz im confused, if you made it thicker.. that would move it AWAY frmo the egr correct?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

the EGR is in the way no mater what, removed or installed...and I forgot to take a picture


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

My adapter is done!


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

your machining skills are impressive


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

I did design it but I didn't do all the machine work. My boss " a mechanical engineer" has a lathe at home. He did the the lathe work for me and I drilled the bolt holes and tapped the treads.


_Modified by BakBer at 7:21 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

That adapter looks sick dude!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

I haven't forgot about this guys. I got a used miltek non-resonated exhaust and the last owner had it welded to his car at the cat so I'm going to have to take it to a shop to have it put on. I'm going to go ahead and replace the cat with a 2.5" hi-flow so my exhaust will be done. I'll have a full 2.5" stainless exhaust.
I will be sending my ECU off for a custom reflash to C2 motorsports after I call Chris next week sometime. I have talked to Jeff so that he knows what I'm doing. I won't have the full custom street tune just a bench tune.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

I didn't end up getting the hi flow cat installed b/c the muffler shop wanted 400+ to install a cat. So...I'll just get one later from http://www.hottexhaust.com/ for 80-100 and then have it installed for 50. On a positive note I'll call C2 net week and I have a really nice non-resonated milltek catback.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Sell me that r32 TB


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Fugee)*

Umm, why would you use a larger MAF on stock sized MAF programming? The only time that would make sense is if you scale the injectors to match the MAF change. Which you don't need to do unless you are making a lot more power than you are. If you want to go turbo, get a C2 tune with the size MAF/injectors they tell you to.
And honestly, the R32 TB is going to make about 0 more power than the stock one. Guaranteed. You do not need a reflash to run a bigger TB. But you will net no gain.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_Umm, why would you use a larger MAF on stock sized MAF programming?


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I will be sending my ECU off for a custom reflash to C2 motorsports after I call Chris next week sometime. I have talked to Jeff so that he knows what I'm doing. I won't have the full custom street tune just a bench tune.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_Sell me that r32 TB

It cost me $305 shipped and I still wanna use it. The only way I'm giving is up is if I make money off it.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_Umm, why would you use a larger MAF on stock sized MAF programming? The only time that would make sense is if you scale the injectors to match the MAF change. Which you don't need to do unless you are making a lot more power than you are. If you want to go turbo, get a C2 tune with the size MAF/injectors they tell you to.
And honestly, the R32 TB is going to make about 0 more power than the stock one. Guaranteed. You do not need a reflash to run a bigger TB. But you will net no gain.

umm...B/C I don't care. I realize that it will yield little gains but I'm just being different. There are cams in the future for the car so I'm trying to get some supporting mods out of the way.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*

ill give you 320


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_ill give you 320

no...were trying to get a MKiv 24v in the 13s all motor...


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Been there done that!








[email protected]


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_Been there done that!








[email protected]

but you have an engine swap


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
but you have an engine swap


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

UPDATE:
I'm on the fence about who to get my modified ECU flash from. There is a Unitronics dealer closer to me than I thought so I'm thinking about going with them. I've also messaged C2 in the past about this. Both are great companies and have good support.
I'll leave it up to you guys. Help me make up my mind.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_UPDATE:
I'm on the fence about who to get my modified ECU flash from. There is a Unitronics dealer closer to me than I thought so I'm thinking about going with them. I've also messaged C2 in the past about this. Both are great companies and have good support.
I'll leave it up to you guys. Help me make up my mind.


ill flash it for you


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.schimmelperformance.com/
Get the car up to PA and have a sweet custom program done.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

If that was an option I would just take it to CT so I could have C2 do a custom tune. I live in Louisiana.
FYI guys the only thing that is custom about the tune is resizing the MAF tables. Simple fix for these guys.
I'm on the fence between C2 and Unitronics so help me make my pick.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Do the cheapest.


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

is the throttle plate on the r32 throttle body going to hit the inside diameter of that spacer/adapter peice when it opens ?
whats the point of upgrading to a larger throttle body when the inlet of the intake manifold is still small ??


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Fat Jon)*

go with who you feel the most confortable with. Whoever is gonna shoot you straight. Go with someone that wants to help in this project, not just take your money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_is the throttle plate on the r32 throttle body going to hit the inside diameter of that spacer/adapter peice when it opens ?
whats the point of upgrading to a larger throttle body when the inlet of the intake manifold is still small ??

The only point of upgrading to the larger throttle body is that the change in the throttle plate will change the throttle response characteristics of the motor...and allow for upgrades later like cams...or something else








There is enough room for everything to clear. With the .:R32 throttle body opened up all the way only about 1/8" is visible from a side view. Looking at the assembly in person you can see how perfect this will be. If you notice the adapter has a transition from the lager size throttle body to the smaller intake opening. There is a 12mm distance between the 75.5mm diameter to the 67.5mm diameter. Below is the best picture I have to show what I'm talking about.









_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_go with who you feel the most confortable with. Whoever is gonna shoot you straight. Go with someone that wants to help in this project, not just take your money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WoW! I haven't heard you talk like this in a while. Your user rating might go back up around here now.










_Modified by BakBer at 3:55 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_

WoW! I haven't heard you talk like this in a while. Your user rating might go back up around here now.











I can has a good user rating again?








no man, after my experience with a certain shop, ive looked at things a little differently


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
I can has a good user rating again?








no man, after my experience with a certain shop, ive looked at things a little differently


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

I bolted on the R32 Throttle Body tonight. The butt dyno gives it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Butt dyno's are awesome!!







How's the throttle response? Idle?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I bolted on the R32 Throttle Body tonight. The butt dyno gives it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
We should try it out on my car







.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I bolted on the R32 Throttle Body tonight. The butt dyno gives it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Throw that BiSh on the Rollers now and see where you picked up and lost power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Butt dyno's are awesome!!







How's the throttle response? Idle?

The Idle is the same as stock. The throttle response may have changed but not much. The biggest thing I noticed is that It sounds like I have a CAI but I have a stock air box with cheese bottom and K&N. Before I couldn't here the intake over the milteck but now I can.

_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_We should try it out on my car







.

I offered to do that when you were here this week end. BTW thanks for the intakes. I'm going to make a forced air tube to feed the air box. Also Jeff's VF filter guard is keeping his MAF safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_Throw that BiSh on the Rollers now and see where you picked up and lost power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I would like to but I'll have to go to Dallas to find a set of Rollers. Shreveport sucks balls for HP measurement tools. 
_Quote, originally posted by *note to self* »_Just say dyno...not HP measurement tool


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

i got a ride in it, it pulls much harder all the way through the power band, i give it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure he picked up a few on the dyno


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

nice works guys get that thing on some rollers!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

Hey - perfect time for you all to roll up here! We're having a dyno day on the 26th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Hey - perfect time for you all to roll up here! We're having a dyno day on the 26th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea, you gonna buy the gas?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
yea, you gonna buy the gas?















But I've got a couple couches, an air bed, and a spare room. Oh yeah - and there are always a few







's in the fridge


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_














But I've got a couple couches, an air bed, and a spare room. *Oh yeah - and there are always a few







's in the fridge







*

I like the way you move


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Im sent...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

As I said above I have the .:R32 throttle body bolted up. Seems to work fine. Here are some pictures of it all assembled. Earilier in this thread it was cleared up that I won't be able to use the larger MAF housing with out some custom tuning so I still have the 24v MAF on there. I'm still using the stock modified air box. You can see in the first picture that I used the stock air tube from the .:R32 but had to use a silicon boot to seal it to the smaller diameter MAF housing.








I had the adapter plate machined out of 1/2" aluminum plate to have enough material for threads and to flush mount the fasteners to the to the stock intake. The bolts that hold on the throttle body had to be cut down roughly 1/8" because they didn't have room to go out the back of the mounting plate without crashing the intake.








I did a coolant bypass just in case the throttle body didn't work out. I also like how the .:R32 air tube has only one clip for wires. A much cleaner stock look.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry if i missed it, but are you still getting a custom tune from C2 to run the R32 MAF without problems?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Sorry if i missed it, but are you still getting a custom tune from C2 to run the R32 MAF without problems?

Not right now. I close on a house at the end of the week and the lender gets all off in your spending history and bank account to make sure that you don't have reckless spending. Funds have to be verified and what not. It's really wearing me out. So I'll get the tune when I have a roof over my head.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_As I said above I have the .:R32 throttle body bolted up. Seems to work fine. Here are some pictures of it all assembled. Earilier in this thread it was cleared up that I won't be able to use the larger MAF housing with out some custom tuning so I still have the 24v MAF on there. I'm still using the stock modified air box. You can see in the first picture that I used the stock air tube from the .:R32 but had to use a silicon boot to seal it to the smaller diameter MAF housing.








I had the adapter plate machined out of 1/2" aluminum plate to have enough material for threads and to flush mount the fasteners to the to the stock intake. The bolts that hold on the throttle body had to be cut down roughly 1/8" because they didn't have room to go out the back of the mounting plate without crashing the intake.








I did a coolant bypass just in case the throttle body didn't work out. I also like how the .:R32 air tube has only one clip for wires. A much cleaner stock look.









You are my Hero!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

ill sell ya my stand alone for a cheap price







that will work for ya


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Which standalone do you have?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

he has Stage IIC 034 EFI


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Gotcha thanks Justin. I need standalone. I think it will help me get better performance out of my Intake and exhaust.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Gotcha thanks Justin. *I need standalone. I think it will help me get better performance out of my Intake and exhaust.*


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

HAHA What you don't think that it would help with wringing all the power possible out of the intake and exhaust. If not than I guess it's not worth it.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

I think you would have better luck sending the intake to Revo and the exhaust to GIAC to get custom reflashes done to them.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

And how would I do with the R32 throttle body reflash? I'd have to send the throttle body to APR and then I'd have a great hybrid reflash.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I think you would have better luck sending the intake to Revo and the exhaust to GIAC to get custom reflashes done to them.









HA.. getting GIAC to do anything for our engines.. is like getting blood from a turnup


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

ok enough joking around about flashing our parts...








I like Unitronic and C2 : Both of these guys are great. Sooo good I can't figure out which one to use.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Look I'm sure that Joe with the blue inferior GLI (1.8t) would let you crash at his place in MD on your way to C2.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Look I'm sure that Joe with the blue inferior GLI (1.8t) would let you crash at his place in MD on your way to C2. 

Probably...I haven't seen Joe since he was helping us pull the head off Jacob's car for the first time...Summer of 2006


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I haven't seen him since last year. I think he was selling the GLI and looking for an E46 M3. He wanted to buy mine but it wouldn't be even close to in his price range. 
So have you figured out if the R32 throttle body is worth it yet? I'm trying to figure out what I want to do to the Jetta in prep for the turbo in the fall/winter.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Look I'm sure that Joe with the blue inferior GLI (1.8t) would let you crash at his place in MD on your way to C2. 

haha! i havent seen joe since last summer at WF when i crashed at his apartment! Joes a kool guy though, if it werent for him, i wouldnt be where im at now truthfully...
Justin, why dont you just buy badstuws 034

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









then you can really optimize your power when you "________"<-------insert top secret plan here)


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
then you can really optimize your power when you "________"<-------insert top secret plan here)

So can the stock ECU with reflash


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
HA.. getting GIAC to do anything for our engines.. is like getting blood from a turnup
















Yeah, i smell ya for sure... I asked them to do a tune for me, i wanted them to tune out the rear O2 sensor, tune out the need for ABS, a bench tune, and an immobilizer defeat, and they told me to get standalone







Immagine that, a tuning company telling me to get standalone







How do they make any money


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_ Immagine that, a tuning company telling me to get standalone







How do they make any money


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I know my GIAC tune isn't the best I've dealt with, although it's getting a little better the more I drive, and especially since I got my dv's to stop sticking







.
Biscuithead, when you fellas rolling out here? Let me know, and I'll do the coolant bypass on my tb so we can swap














.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got bored today and tried something new. I removed the sensor from my 2.8l MAF housing and installed it in my .:R32 MAF housing. I installed the complete stock .:R32 intake setup in my car w/ air box modified for air flow with K&N. I started the engine and it stumbled at first of recovered. I blipped the throttle and it still stumbled but recovered. The ECU was struggling to keep up with the change for a moment. I took a drive and noticed the ECU was learning what to do to adapt to the change. I drove for about 20 miles and then engine feels strong as ever. There is no noticeable loss in torque however the upper RPM's feel really good. I will still be getting chipped. I found a Unitronic dealer in Plano, TX that is willing to come to Shreveport one weekend and do a chip day.


_Modified by BakBer at 8:40 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_The ECU was struggling to keep up with the change for a moment. I took a drive and noticed the ECU was learning what to do to adapt to the change.

Give it a day or 2.. it will throw a CEL most likely. It probably already threw a soft code.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
Give it a day or 2.. it will throw a CEL most likely. It probably already threw a soft code.









I hate you for making me check that.








fuel trim too lean, bank 1, bank 2


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
I hate you for making me check that.








fuel trim too lean, bank 1, bank 2








.. Bigger fuel pressure regulator..?? of get it chipped..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

The power is from more timing most likely, if you have before logs you can compare the two. 
If you know the differences in area of the two MAF tubes you can calc what your fuel trim should be and tweak that with the adaptation channels.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_







.. Bigger fuel pressure regulator..?? of get it chipped..









****** FPR might help but it would really be a good idea to calculate the area's and do the math and see about where that will put you and then you can correct the rest wtih fuel trim. Although, I dont know if you will gain much overall, maybe heh.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need money so the throttle body and sensor are up for sale. I'm keeping the sensor housing, air tube, and air box. I will revisit this mod later.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

Hmm... maybe I"ll take over from where you left off bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Hit me up.


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_Hmm... maybe I"ll take over from where you left off bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Hit me up.









I know this was archived, but im going to revisit it. I understand the theory of big TB on small manifold, now, to go back a bit, throw a 4bar fpr on this mixed with the r maf, this might even out the mixtures... 24vr it a 3 bar right? or 3.5. even if you throw an adjustable in there that could go 4.2 maybe, this might be optional. I have not found anything finished with this thread so i have a MAF on its way and were going to see what we have as a difference. 
Right now (with engine) I have these:
reflash(unknown)
Catback custom(unknown but sounds great)
K&N drop in w/swiss cheese
neuspeed underdrives/lightweight
2 unkowns installed by previous owner. 
I might even get another flash to compensate for the TB and MAF, this would still be ok. Its an early flash anyways, before the 24v stall fix. i will dyno before and after. just gotta find a TB now. Will more than likely CAI it and custom MAF to TB hose, least amount of restriction and heat.
Any ideas to draw from??


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Herron_mac1)*

Go for it. I'm all for you making this work. You'll need an adapter plate to mount up the throttle body.


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that will be the largest hurdle, other than finding an rTB


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Herron_mac1)*

Think i saw an R throttle body for sale the other day in the R classifieds and the adapter plate i am guessing you need custom made


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif watching this....again.

_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_You'll need an adapter plate to mount up the throttle body.









You still making those?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (orange1218)*

he can make them, BakBer can make anything work








but about the 4bar...the 3bar isnt limiting the power...so i see no point, unless you go with some form of FI


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

but if the ecu is saying the mixture is too lean, wouldnt you want to richen it up?


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

my ecu said it was too lean and i just plugged the tube coming off the black bendable intake and no more CEL


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

holy year old thread btw.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_holy year old thread btw.









at least it's not another one of those boring FI threads


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (orange1218)*

someone start a nitrous build thread


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_someone start a nitrous build thread









My build has started not the thread tho


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_someone start a nitrous build thread










im thiinking of a name... who was in vegas on the bottle...

nvm, that was an R swap.. and it was beno! the mang!


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_my ecu said it was too lean and i just plugged the tube coming off the black bendable intake and no more CEL

was the tube going to the FPR? if so that would make the car dump fuel.


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Herron_mac1)*

im not sure what the FPR is, ive yet to have a problem with it, thats what i was told to do by someone else who has an R tb


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (04VR)*

FPR= Fuel Pressure Regulator.
Looks like this:


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

no from what i was told it goes to cool the injectors


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_no from what i was told it goes to cool the injectors









not trying to be rude...but are you saying the coolant lines to the TB are there to cool the injectors


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

He is probably referring to the vacuum hookup for "injector shrouding".


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

no not the coolant lines, yes its for the "injector shrouding"


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (04VR)*

phew, ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

